# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Brand new MLM with no SA downline

## MigSilva

Hi guys I'm new to this forum, but wanted your input, 
I have a Friend in the U.S. Who has signed me up for Bitclub which is a bitcoin Mining pool with an MLM structure, it's actually pretty amazing as far as binary structures go. And the product is a share in the Bitcoin mine which genuinely pays out Bitcoin which right now is trading 1bitcoin to R3000 
The guys in the states are having great results. Is anyone interested in joining me in making this venture viable in RSA?

----------


## HR Solutions

There is a guy here online that will be interested .  His name is Adrian  :Smile:

----------


## dnlbiz

I certainly would like more info. Can you hook me up?

----------

